# Welche Celebs sind Gurtmuffel?



## drivingfan (29 Jan. 2014)

Hi,

welche Celebs habt ihr schon ohne Gurt beim Fahren gesehen oder welche haben angegeben Gurtmuffel zu sein?


----------



## Lumo (29 Jan. 2014)

........wat


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Jan. 2014)




----------



## laika84 (29 Jan. 2014)

Darf man fragen wozu diese Information gebraucht wird?


----------



## Max100 (29 Jan. 2014)

drivingfan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Celebs habt ihr schon ohne Gurt beim Fahren gesehen oder welche haben angegeben Gurtmuffel zu sein?




Wir sehen uns nicht beim Fahren.....


----------

